# Bulb - New heavy song up on myspace and soundclick!



## bulb (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
So its our day off on our mini tour and it happens to be at home, and the band i was supposed to record cancelled, so i figured i should record something instead of just sitting around haha. I felt like doing something on the heavy and chaotic side of things so this is what i came up with:

Its called "Mr. Person" and you can find it here:
Bulb - New Song: Mr. Person!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
or
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

Enjoy!


----------



## Cynic (Nov 10, 2009)

lol i call first post guise

Will edit with opinion:

Something about the guitar tone bugs me, but the drums sound great. Are you using MF?


----------



## MarkB (Nov 10, 2009)

jesus christ, 8 strings plus the most atonal, out of this world riffage??  


Are you trying to kill us?


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 10, 2009)

hmmm chunky guitars and heavy as fuck drums. I salute you sir. all though this is unrelated i just wanted to tell you i absolutely love your song "icarus lives" redanklously catchy and metal.  The song is really cool and abstract.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

not bad not bad
really struggled to reach the end tho. just didnt hold my attention... but then im not into Djenty math-metal stuff so
still cool for a heavy metal mesh of riffage tho


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

It sounds sick, man! I like it.


----------



## bulb (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks guys!
im using s2.0 for this! 
haha and its my trusty 7 string (jp7) for this track!


----------



## bulb (Nov 10, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds good dude, you never fail to pump out sick wankage.


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 10, 2009)

Good shit as always. Jeez, man, straight bulb worship round here. Lol 

wish my shit got that kind Of attention, damn. I just kinda get skipped over a lot, lul.

But in all seriousness. Great track, absolutely fuckin crazy


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the SHIT dude!!! I wanna learn it already! 

EDIT:

Downloading....


----------



## ilyti (Nov 10, 2009)

My head just exploded.


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 10, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> This is the SHIT dude!!! I wanna learn it already!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Downloading....



Hey Cam, it's Tre. sup mang?


----------



## MarkB (Nov 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!
> im using s2.0 for this!
> haha and its my trusty 7 string (jp7) for this track!


 

Wow I thought it was an 8 string since it sounded like it was in drop z, I guess the tone fooled me haha


----------



## Kheros (Nov 10, 2009)

Jeez louise peppa cheese.


----------



## Sliggy (Nov 10, 2009)

You deserve all the attention ya get dude. Fuckin' sick as always. Insanely creative dude.

Crushing.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 10, 2009)

This is retarded...


..awesome!


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Nov 10, 2009)

damn you! Now there is no more choice for me...the urge...new guitar...too...strong!
Need ..to buy...new...guitar...again


----------



## bulb (Nov 10, 2009)

KaLeVaLA said:


> damn you! Now there is no more choice for me...the urge...new guitar...too...strong!
> Need ..to buy...new...guitar...again



you have an rg2228! those things sound awesome!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## KaLeVaLA (Nov 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> you have an rg2228! those things sound awesome!



No i dont...not anymore..i dont have ANY guitars at all anymore! Had to sell them


----------



## Kevp714 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds Sick! 
I think that I automatically love anything you touch, Bulb. haha!
so this is somewhat off topic, but i was at a concert in the STL area back a few months ago, and in between bands, the sound guy was playing your stuff. 
mostly the instrumental stuff too, not Periphery. at least I think. I thought it was rather nifty


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 11, 2009)

sick, man! it´s funny how your music is always fluctuating between different styles, getting more and more defined every time. this is definitely the most epic dissonant riffing i´ve heard in quite some time. i´m always gobsmcked by some of the atonal dissonant weird sounds you make, and i struggle to find out just what the hell is going on...

i´ve noticed you do this one thing on many of your 8 string songs too. no idea what the hell you´re doing, but i love it. like, on the april fool´s day song with the blackmachine 8 string, i think right after the "hey there lil´ fella!" there´s a dissonant part. that´s what i´m talking about. is that just playing/bending the notes a seminote apart or something to that effect? 

i love your playing, and i hate how you make s 2.0 sound like it´s way awesome (i wanna be able to do that too!  )


----------



## Fionn (Nov 11, 2009)

sick as always!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 11, 2009)

TimSE said:


> not bad not bad
> really struggled to reach the end tho. just didnt hold my attention...



Same here except I actually like this style of music. 

Also the tone is really hard to listen to, it's really scratchy and clicky, not enough gain IMO.


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 11, 2009)

Bulb, I love your old tunes, but your new ones are not doing it for me... 
Nothing unexpected, I just get bored, sorry... (only my 2 cents, I know this probably was recorded in a hurry and without much thinking and tweaking)


----------



## Apophis (Nov 11, 2009)

sounds awesome, great rhythm, melody, but I have to agree tone is missing something this time, anyway I love it


----------



## bulb (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the honesty guys!
hehe this is definitely a less "safe" style as not everyone will be into it, but i have to say that mixwise i think im closer to the sound i hear in my head, and that im definitely happier with this mix than any other one i have(at least for now haha)

scar: yeah dude the gain is about as low as i could get it to go whilst remaining djenty, its just the way to get the ultimate attack and note definition, so i have always used pretty low gain as a result, this is just definitely on the lower side of that.

mf: yeah the semitone apart thing works wonders for dissonance, honestly for the april fools song i think i just played random shit on either track so it would sound terrible at that part haha.


----------



## tr0n (Nov 11, 2009)

Great mix as always, I love the groovy riffing, personally the dissonant side of things isn't to my taste, but I wouldn't know where to start transcribing it!

Would love to know what goes on inside your head...well, only the mix and composition side of things.


----------



## mortega76 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just went to Google and typed in "bulb definition" and the first answer was as follows:



_a modified bud consisting of a thickened globular underground stem serving as a reproductive structure_
And the fourth definition was as follows:



_medulla oblongata: lower or hindmost part of the brain; continuous with spinal cord; (`bulb' is an old term for medulla oblongata); "the medulla oblongata is the most vital part of the brain because it contains centers controlling breathing and heart functioning"_
In some crazy ass way, these are very fitting... 

Now on this new tune... this is definitely _*not *_some of your best work. It rocked but it had nothing to really keep my attention.

My favorite "bulb" tunes right now are Froggin' Bullfish, Buttersnips and the old Zyglrox (2.0 is not as good in the sense that the middle quirky delayed guitar part is gone... I just loved that part!)

Keep it _froggy _my friend!!!


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually like the tone on this recording, and your more chaotic songs are definately my favorite.


----------



## Coryd (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! I really liked all the riffs and the drums sound amazing!!!

If you don't mind me asking what snare did you use?


----------



## nine squares (Nov 11, 2009)

Mix sounds great. Nice room on drums combined with massive punch and a guitar tone that cuts through raw steel = Bulb


----------



## bulb (Nov 11, 2009)

Coryd said:


> Awesome! I really liked all the riffs and the drums sound amazing!!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what snare did you use?



thanks!
i used the piccolo snare!


----------



## ssskai (Nov 11, 2009)

bulb said:


> thanks!
> i used the piccolo snare!



Piccolo Snares are GODLY in sound, and so is the track of course


----------



## zindrome (Nov 11, 2009)

it was like an orchestra of bulbs going crazy 
damn that was sick!


----------



## missingastring (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy shit, sir. That was fucking awesome.

Please, please, please... Can I has SD2 preset?!

That kit is about as close to perfect as I've heard.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 13, 2009)

Coool


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2009)

I love it! I live for dissonance so this is right up my alley. The tone is pretty damned awesome too.


----------



## Slampop (Nov 13, 2009)

this is the first time since u started using the Axe Fx that i got a sense of a "tone all your own"...if that makes sense,   kinda like...you have achieved a goal with the Axe Fx the same way you did with the POD, a killer tone that is signature Bulb. i'm sure the Jp7 helped as well, haha. good stuff dude


----------



## bulb (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks babies!
ah thats good to hear man! i have just been tweaking and experimenting with it as usual.
the main difference with tweaking with the axefx is that every high gain model on there sounds ridiculous, as opposed to only one or two like on the pod (i only ever used the big bottom anyways) so it defintely takes more time to find "my sound" on it but then again i can probably develop it a lot further than i could with a pod.

summarized: axefx r00ls and lets me take the credit hahahah


----------



## SomeChump (Jan 18, 2010)

hmmm... Bulb, 2$ for your S2.0 Presets, k thx.


----------



## Radicz0r (Jan 20, 2010)

Killer track! If you don't want to post the S2.0 presets then atleast give us some indication of how and why it sounds so vastly different than other mixes? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 20, 2010)

This shit just gets more badass everytime I hear it.

Freakin thumbs up


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2010)

What's with all the random bumps these days?


----------



## Rashputin (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 21, 2010)

Good one. No really. Good. Nice.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow ! BADASS !

I love the riffage and the drums !

And I can't belive you did not evne use MF for this

Is there bass on the track as well?
And how many guitar tracks did you record?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 21, 2010)

Do people not read post dates?


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 21, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Do people not read post dates?



Yes, they do.

I did notice that this track is from nov last year, but I hadn't heard it before.

So, is there anything wrong with posting in this thread if I like the tune, eventhough it's a thread from nov 2009?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 21, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> I did notice that this track is from nov last year, but I hadn't heard it before.
> 
> So, is there anything wrong with posting in this thread if I like the tune, eventhough it's a thread from nov 2009?



Wasn't referring to you, just about the bump in general. and Bumps in general


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 21, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Wasn't referring to you, just about the bump in general. and Bumps in general




I'm actually glad someone bumped it, otherwise I would have missed listening to this awesome track.


----------



## Radicz0r (Feb 21, 2010)

We have a necromancer in our midst, it seems.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 21, 2010)

Riff at 0.43 is the dirtiest i have heard in a while... good work haha

(should explain I use "dirty" for dissonant but in a good way riffs lol)

and FF track (Y)


----------

